# PATRICK FAIRBAIRN : The Interpretation of Prophecy



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone read PATRICK FAIRBAIRN : The Interpretation of Prophecy ? I have at my bookshelf- typology of scripture ?Personally for me Fairbairn is not easy to read, but i was wondering how the book The Interpretation of Prophecy will be reviewed ?


----------



## MW (Sep 21, 2006)

Highly recommended! Between Patrick Fairbairn and Geerhardus Vos the reformed student has access to the richest minefield of biblical theology from an unabashed reformed perspective.


----------



## youthevang (Sep 21, 2006)

I highly recommend his book _The Interpretation of Prophecy_. I myself think it is an easy read. I have his typology book, but really have not had a chance to delve into it yet.


----------

